
Adventures of an Enclave (SGX / Tees) - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/adventures-of-an-enclave-sgx-tees-9e7f8a975b0b
======
kevin_b_er
The most common use case for SGX is Digital Restrictions Management. The
purpose being to deny ownership. You do not own these devices, for they obey
Intel and not you. You may do with them what Intel permits you to do.

GPDR, prviacy, etc, these are side projects to the actual purposes of "trusted
computing". Its so your property DISTRUSTS you at all times.

